# Don't you hate it when



## Fat_is_Good (Oct 30, 2020)

when you drop something but your belly won't allow you to bend further?


----------



## Tad (Oct 30, 2020)

I've had a couple of occasions where I've had to unbutton jeans or reach at odd angles, but I've not yet had the absolutely cannot reach it moment (then again I seem to have arms that are proportionately a little bit long)


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 13, 2020)

Not even a little bit. Don't get me wrong; it is an inconvenience, but it's also a reminder of the fact that I'm not very thin, and such reminders are always pleasant psychologically.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 13, 2020)

i hate it when my lady finds some trouble due to her weight. like a health warning from a doctor, tight jeans, a blouse that just wont close at the belly or something that flat out points at a weight gain or just being fat, because that makes her alert on that. otherwise she can be a wonderful happy chubby girl and be ok with gaining i think. living in pants and pajamas is for her until the pajamas get too tight of course, then hell comes to earth


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 17, 2020)

i have a confession to make, i know i make use of this thread a lot but i think it is a good place to post some comments that would be appreciated anywhere else. women just asked for an iwatch for christmas and i am a bit reluctant to give her that so she can use it to track her calories, fitness stats and else. if she were a gainer then i would be more than happy to count calories and to put her everyday in excess consumption but i do not think those are her intentions. 

another confession, if boberry is melting anyway i think she should retire and focus on her weight loss and just leave us behind. i do not think it is compatible or desirable specially if she is not going to share anything about the stuff behind it, i suspect it is not just a lack of appetite.


----------



## penguin (Dec 17, 2020)

extra_m13 said:


> another confession, if boberry is melting anyway i think she should retire and focus on her weight loss and just leave us behind. i do not think it is compatible or desirable specially if she is not going to share anything about the stuff behind it, i suspect it is not just a lack of appetite.



You could just...not watch her?


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 17, 2020)

penguin said:


> You could just...not watch her?


yep... that is one good idea. i just think, and this has been a process. that she could share a lot, not to FAs i mean, we are the least important actors, but to other models, gainers, about the realities pros and cons about really getting up there over 450, 500, 550 and 600 pounds, pros and cons reflections and well, just sharing wisdom. wasted opportunity so far if you ask me.


----------



## penguin (Dec 17, 2020)

extra_m13 said:


> wasted opportunity so far if you ask me.



If only it were her life, her body, her choice, hey?


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 17, 2020)

penguin said:


> If only it were her life, her body, her choice, hey?


i agree with you, there is no debate about it. completely her choice.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 17, 2020)

Bo Berry will always be a a beautiful and sexy lady no matter her weight. 

It's only a matter of her choice. Even if she chooses to be in a weight loss plan, I will still support her. 

Bo Berry will always be a beautiful princess to me!


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2020)

And we got to this point how?


----------



## Shotha (Dec 18, 2020)

There's only one thing that I hate about being fat and that is when people (usually medical people) decide to help me to lose weight without even considering whether or not I want to lose weight.

There are things that I find more difficult now. That's not a problem, because they are indicators that I now have the body I want.

I have to undo buttons and loosen my belt for various reasons, such as if sitting for a long time in meetings or at the cinema. When I have to undo buttons or my belt at a big meal, I get great satisfaction out of doing it, especially when in company.


----------

